# 10 inch wheels for raft trailer question.



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure you grease them regularly, especially if you get them in the water. They spin a lot more revolutions per mile. Run them like that and upgrade to 12" when funds allow. Bumper hitch should be fine but you might ride a bit low at the rear of the trailer. Your boat will want to work itself to the rear if its not flat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Check the size of tires and wheels it has carefully. Most snowmobile trailers have a tire size of 20.5 x 8 x 10, load range E (1600#'s) with 5 lug wheel. Tires with wheels $140 on amazon per pair. Keep the pressure correct, 50#and put on bearing buddies if it does not have them. It should do a fine job for you. I pull a fully rigged cat on mine 1600 pounds when loaded with gear.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

It will burn tires up FAST with hwy travel. I had a trailer with 10s on it and I put tires on sometimes twice a season. I now have 15s and they lasted 4 years with lots of use.


----------



## ulk768 (Mar 18, 2015)

treemanji said:


> It will burn tires up FAST with hwy travel. I had a trailer with 10s on it and I put tires on sometimes twice a season. I now have 15s and they lasted 4 years with lots of use.


dang, I hope that doesn't come up to big too big of an issue. I'm pretty handy so I can make sure the bearings are repacked/greased. If the tires are able to be upgraded I'll do that for sure. I get to check it out tomorrow, maybe I'll post pictures or something if I'm not immediately sold on it so I can get more advice. Thanks for the replies. Keep em comin' if you have any more suggestions/knowledge.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I had those tires on my trailer and they held up real well. I have since swapped them out for 13" steel belted. Even though the 10s were doing fine it made me nervous to travel at highway speeds. 

I would by the trailer. Like Spider said, you can always upgrade later. 


Jim


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Make sure to put trailer rated tires on it. Not "P" rated passenger car tires. They will serve much better until you can upsize later.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Actually that is true for any size wheel/tires you end up with.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Currently my trailer has 13" P185/80-13 tires on it. I planning on buying trailer tires this year. What are your thoughts on Bias vs Radial tires? I do a bit of driving out of state for raft trips and a lot in state. Mostly driving on highways but getting into a few put in we are on dirt roads such as MFS.


----------



## ulk768 (Mar 18, 2015)

Rockgizmo said:


> Currently my trailer has 13" P185/80-13 tires on it. I planning on buying trailer tires this year. What are your thoughts on Bias vs Radial tires? I do a bit of driving out of state for raft trips and a lot in state. Mostly driving on highways but getting into a few put in we are on dirt roads such as MFS.


That is a good question. I have no idea hopefully someone here will be able to answer.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Rockgizmo. Let your tire shop guys know your usage. They will get you out of the "P" rated tires and into a proper tire. The radial is a cooler running tire with more overall duability. The bias ply tire has a sronger side wall and is less expensive generally. I always go radial. But that said talk to your tire pros.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Do not ever use the cheap load range B or C 10" tires they will not last. Get E's only. They are rated for over 1600 #'s vrs. 1,100 for C'S I get about 30,000 miles per set.


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't put too much weight on it...


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Maxxis radials! After going through a lot of trailer tires, I have found a great answer by searching the boating forums. Used to be that Goodyear had the best- but they stopped manufacturing them in the US and quality went to shit. Maxxis have been faultless for me for three years. They still look damned good, too. One additional tip- be aware of PROPER inflation. On my 15" that is 65 psi! Quickest way to a puncture on a trailer tire is chronic under inflation. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

ulk768 said:


> dang, I hope that doesn't come up to big too big of an issue. I'm pretty handy so I can make sure the bearings are repacked/greased. If the tires are able to be upgraded I'll do that for sure. I get to check it out tomorrow, maybe I'll post pictures or something if I'm not immediately sold on it so I can get more advice. Thanks for the replies. Keep em comin' if you have any more suggestions/knowledge.


I luckily didn't have bearing issues just worn tires way too often.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Osseous, what are you paying for those Maxxis radials? Do you remember? And who carries them?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ulk768 (Mar 18, 2015)

So, just to follow up. Towing with the Bumper hitch will generally be safe as long as I pay attention to the angle? I don't plan on having anything bigger than a 12' raft on the trailer. BTW I drive a 1996 tacoma that only has the bumper hitch right now.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Bumper hitches are fine on smoother roads. I would be cautious on the more rugged tracks (I am thinking the roads to the Owyhee and even Sandwash )

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

ulk768 said:


> So, just to follow up. Towing with the Bumper hitch will generally be safe as long as I pay attention to the angle? I don't plan on having anything bigger than a 12' raft on the trailer. BTW I drive a 1996 tacoma that only has the bumper hitch right now.


I've used the bumper hitch on my '97 Tacoma up until a friend helped me install a uhaul Reese style hitch. As long as your bumper is not super rusted out it will work just fine, angle and all. The only issue I would mention is to not overload the trailer/boat with a ton of weight and take it slow on the dirt roads.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Is this just a paddle boat or are you outfitting it with some kind of two man fishing frame? 

While a trailer does make it nicer, a small rig like that doesn't take much to setup and breakdown and you already have a truck. Given what you've said you might just want to do that for awhile instead of messing with a trailer.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

If you can get a raft trailer for $400 do it. You can't go wrong at that price. 


Jim


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Sembob said:


> If you can get a raft trailer for $400 do it. You can't go wrong at that price.
> 
> 
> Jim


I agree... and if you want to drop that hitch a bit you can do it cheaply on that tacoma by using one of these Ultra-Tow Step Bumper Receiver – Class II, 3,500-Lb. GTW, 2in. | Custom Fit| Northern Tool + Equipment for $25 you can't go wrong for what you're trying to do.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I think the tires were about $80/ea. Ordered them from Discount Tire.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*8*

Mines got 8 inch tires! Keeps me on my toes when on the highway but i store my raft in Grand Junction and its made the trip with ease every time. Do wish I had a trailer with bigger tires but, Thanks to a fellow BUZZARD, for 200 bucks I got a classic 1971 piece of PURe AMERICAN STEEL!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

As has been said I think it's a good deal and worth the effort. I had a similar trailer for a few years. Went through 3 tires on one 1400 mile trip (including 1 that was bought new during the trip, it must have lasted less than 800 miles) I never had problems with bearings, just blowouts. I don't like the little tires but they are WAY better than nothing. Get it, upgrade it or trade up down the road.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*Upgrading tires?*

Dont mean to poach.

Is it possible to extend an axel so the trailer can fit larger tires? Like i said in my previous post, my wheels are 8 inches :wink: but I have been thinking about seeing if the axel can be extended so the tires are on the outside of the trailer rather than under it. Not sure if that makes sense in words....

Basically I would like to have larger tires so I dont have to worry as much when travelling distances... Vail Valley to the Green/ Wyo/ (further than Upper C, Gwood, local rivers....


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I don't think you extend an axle, you buy a new one that longer and then would need to outfit fenders.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

FishVailStevo said:


> Dont mean to poach.
> 
> Is it possible to extend an axel so the trailer can fit larger tires? Like i said in my previous post, my wheels are 8 inches :wink: but I have been thinking about seeing if the axel can be extended so the tires are on the outside of the trailer rather than under it. Not sure if that makes sense in words....
> 
> Basically I would like to have larger tires so I dont have to worry as much when travelling distances... Vail Valley to the Green/ Wyo/ (further than Upper C, Gwood, local rivers....


Don't think wider, think higher... You may be able to flip the axel, put it under, rather than over the leaf springs and gain some height to fit larger wheels. You may also be able to add a shim via longer ubolts. Think like additional box tubing between your leaf spring and axel (asuming axel is now underneath the springs). They sell these things at ranch stores. Axel u bolts. Not the shiny, skinny ones at the hardware store!


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

*Maxxis*

From Osseous "I think the tires were about $80/ea. Ordered them from Discount Tire."

Another vote for Maxxis. I put their M8008 tires on both my 5th wheel camper and my utility trailer. The Maxxis are highly regarded in both the boat and RV forums. I got mine at Discount Tire, they had to order, takes 2-4 days. Discount Tire will price match online dealers. 

These on line guys have good pricing and I've heard good service.

Maxxis M8008 ST Radial Trailer | Real Deal Tires

Maxxis M8008 ST Radial Tires at SimpleTire.com

You can also buy on Amazon.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Stevo

Axle over conversions are easy to do or call alcan spring in grand junction they can find you a set of springs with lift to facilitate bigger wheels and tires.

It cost me $100 for a new set of springs for my old trailer.

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

FishVailStevo said:


> Dont mean to poach.
> 
> Is it possible to extend an axel so the trailer can fit larger tires? Like i said in my previous post, my wheels are 8 inches :wink: but I have been thinking about seeing if the axel can be extended so the tires are on the outside of the trailer rather than under it. Not sure if that makes sense in words....
> 
> Basically I would like to have larger tires so I dont have to worry as much when travelling distances... Vail Valley to the Green/ Wyo/ (further than Upper C, Gwood, local rivers....


I've had little snow mobile tires on my trailer for years, and other than burning through them at an excessive rate I've never had any problems on multiple trips from Bend to run the Idaho rivers. It gets expensive though, so I am currently in the process of raising my trailer up to accommodate a set of burly trailer tires on 13" rims I found a deal on CL that will bolt right onto the hubs, but not clear the deck. My trailer has trailing arm torsion axles instead of leaf springs, so it is a matter of adding an extra block of steel to essentially lower the attachment point for the trailing arm by about 4" to provide clearance under the deck for the taller tires.

So, to the OP, get it! Like it's been said, it will get you there in the meantime and provide upgrade or trade up possibilities down the road. I think any trailer is worth the convenience factor of not having to rig-derig and inflate-deflate on the boat ramps.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I did not read through the whole thread, but if someone did not already mention it I would recommend installing "Bearing Buddies" on each wheel and carry a small grease gun with you on long trips. The bearing buddy will constantly push grease into the bearings and are quite bad ass. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bearing-Buddy-42104-Stainless-Protector/dp/B0000AZ7FL


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Go to 15" if you can. Huge difference compared to 13s

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Montana Russ (Apr 21, 2015)

I am about to get a raft trailer and most seem to have 13" tires, but I have the option to go to 15". I know it will raise the bed a couple of inches, but are 13's adequate for long distances and back road put ins? Pros and cons appreciated. Thanks


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Montana Russ said:


> I am about to get a raft trailer and most seem to have 13" tires, but I have the option to go to 15". I know it will raise the bed a couple of inches, but are 13's adequate for long distances and back road put ins? Pros and cons appreciated. Thanks


If you have the option I'd go 15. It's worth the height difference. I however have 4 other trailers that all run 14" tires (all 5 on 4.5"), so if I were to buy/build a new one I would go 14, just to keep them all the same; it's been rather handy to have spares that fit multiple trailers. If it were not for this rather unusual situation I'd definitely go 15.


----------



## Montana Russ (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input, that was kind of my thought, but the trailer mfg said 99% of those he sells are 13". He does make provision for 15" if a customer wants.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

15"- no question. It will ride a lot better on access roads, they will last longer as well. Easier on the bearings.....reasons are many. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I could have asked for more use details and such and I'm sure for 99% of the time 13" is fine. But I don't know how much traveling around montana you do and if you've noticed MFWP has now clue how build nor where to place boat ramps. Many end up being steep drops into the water and the larger tires make a huge difference getting in and out. My guess is 99% of raft trailer owners don't even back them into the water on the paved ramp they go to 3 times a year. 

A buddy just bought a new 13" tired trailer for his new raft, dropped it into a low quality boat ramp and had to really give her the onions to get out of the ramp. On the way home he blew a tire, put on his spare and then blew it again 20 miles from home. Turns out he twisted his axel when rallying out of the ramp. Two new tires and a realignment of his trailer and he's good to go. Other buddy on the trip had 15" tires and rolled right out of the ramp, no issues. The extra diameter and height made all the difference in this case.

oh, and welcome to the Buzz!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I've had 5 of the 13" tires blow out. The last one in a snowstorm at 1 a.m.

Never again

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Montana Russ (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks to both of you for your help, and the welcome. I had been convinced of going to 15" until he gave me the 99% statistic, but still had figured my long distances and back roads would do better with the bigger wheels. Thanks also for the tip on Bearing Buddies, I'll look into it.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Be sure to ask you manufacturer about bearing buddies, it seems to me many new trailers are built with easy lube axles and they don't need bearing buddies (I don't even think BB would work on an ez lube axle). Don't get me wrong BB's are great and I install them when ever I can, but they may not be necessary nor even compatible.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Blue marine grease?*

Any thoughts on using blue marine grease on the bearings? 

I started doing this awhile back after I had a bearing burn out following a summer of backing the trailer into the water every trip out. It seems to work fine for me even with 700 miles between lubes hauling a loaded trailer. Seems to work fine but interested in what others think.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

If it's a marine, bearing or all purpose grease it should be fine. Just be sure it's not a specialty grease designed for a different purpose (cable lubrication and corrosion resistance come to mind in marine environments).

I've been using lubriplate 1200-2 for years now...only because I acquired a case when I left the ski area. It's the grease we used on sheave's, pivot's and such on ski lifts. It's water proof, has a wide range of operating temperatures and holds up great. My hubs have probably seen over 100k with it and all I've ever done was tear apart, repack and reseal them(just peace of mind maintenance every few years). Last year I lost a seal and got dirt inside so I replaced all my parts in one hub but that wasn't the grease's fault. Now that I'm used to it I'll probably never switch to something else, but I really don't think the specific grease really makes a difference as long as it's appropriate for use in wheel bearings and you ensure there's the proper amount in your hubs.


oh yeah 1200-2 is a white lithium grease, for whatever that's worth.


----------

